# Variabilis Highland - 27 eggs



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

My Variabilis Highland were on a breeding break for a short while. Last night I went to check for eggs and I found 27 eggs on the dish under one coco hut. This is the first time my variabilis have ever layed under a coco hut, but they seemed to like it!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

How many females are in that tank!? All of those can't all be from one, can they?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

My guess is it was from 3 females, or at least laid 3 different times. I found 3 other egg sites with a few eggs as well. All of these were laid within the last week. 

It's a 4.4.0 group that has breed very well for me. Normally they lay in film canisters or broms. This was a first for me!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool! I've seen other thumbs use coco huts before but never at this magnitude.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

A long time ago I had a group of R. variabilis (1.4) and the male would always get multiple females to lay in a single spot. Sometimes the large clutches would show up all at once. At other times, the clutches where multiple clutches of varying ages. He used to always pick the higher bromeliads and use the leaves at the front, so it was always easy to watch him do his thing.


----------



## mankc (Jul 26, 2012)

That's a whole lot of eggs! Lol congrats!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, that is just TOO MANY eggs. The only rational thing to do is to send me a bunch


----------

